# Laughing as only a child can laugh



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 13, 2009)

YouTube - Hahaha


----------



## coatbridge (Jun 13, 2009)

Just priceless.

thx


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 13, 2009)

Dollbaby.  

TG


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 13, 2009)

:lol:  Thank you - now no more cutsie stuff rder:  My heart can't take it


----------



## Andy (Jun 14, 2009)

Made me giggle.:dimples: Laughter is definitely contagious. :goodjob:


----------

